# TRE - Toubani Resources



## System (19 October 2022)

Toubani Resources Inc. is a Canadian minerals exploration company with a focus on exploring and developing a gold platform in West Africa, particularly its 100% owned Kobada gold project located in southern Mali (Kobada Gold Project), which is in an advanced state of development with the Company commissioning an updated feasibility study which was completed on 29 September 2021 (Feasibility Study).

The Company is listed on the TSX-V with a market capitalisation of approximately C$10 million.

*Kobada Gold Project*
The Kobada Gold Project is an advanced stage development project located in southern Mali, approximately 126km south-southwest of the capital city, Bamako, and is situated adjacent to the Niger River and the international border with Guinea.

The Kobada Project holds a multi-million-ounce gold Mineral Resource estimate of 1,711 koz @ 0.86 g/t Au (Measured and Indicated Mineral Resource) plus 1,433 koz @ 1.06 g/t Au (Inferred Mineral Resource) and a total Proved and Probable Ore Reserve estimate defined as 45.03 million tonnes of ore at 0.87 g/t Au.

The Feasibility Study outlined an average gold production profile of 100,000 oz over the first 10 years (life of mine at 16 years), while delivering strong economics with pre-tax NPV at 5% of US$506 million and an IRR of 45%.*

It is anticipated that TRE will list on the ASX during October 2022.






						Toubani Resources | Home
					

Toubani Resources is a Canadian listed gold company on the TSX Venture Exchange (TSX-V: TRE) with expansive holdings in West Africa`s prolific Birimian Greenstone Belt including more than 460 km2 across Mali and Burkina Faso.




					www.toubaniresources.com
				




* Refer to Section 2.5 (Summary of the Definitive Feasibility Study) for further details, including the underlying assumptions. The results and forward looking information derived from the Definitive Feasibility Study are based exclusively on the Ore Reserves for the Kobada Project.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (19 October 2022)

*Listing date*24 October 2022 ; 12:00 PM AEDT ##*Company contact details*





						Toubani Resources | Home
					

Toubani Resources is a Canadian listed gold company on the TSX Venture Exchange (TSX-V: TRE) with expansive holdings in West Africa`s prolific Birimian Greenstone Belt including more than 460 km2 across Mali and Burkina Faso.




					www.toubaniresources.com
				



Ph: 1300 288 664*Principal Activities*Mining*GICS industry group*TBA*Issue Price*$0.20*Issue Type*CHESS DEPOSITARY INTERESTS 1:1*Security code*TRE*Capital to be Raised*$32,500,000*Expected offer close date*10/10/2022*Underwriter*Not underwritten. Canaccord Genuity Financial Limited (Lead Manager) & Foster Stockbroking (Co-Lead Manager)


----------

